
Assange 'to leave' Ecuador embassy - ghosh
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-28834849
======
piratebroadcast
Free idea: Schedule 200 people to show up in the same outfit at the same time,
with white hair wigs, and Julian leave at the same time when they are outside.
There will be too many decoys for the police to know who to grab.

